# showing questions



## meli (Aug 7, 2010)

i got my first show goat for ffa two weeks ago! we have a very strong bond, he walks without being difficult! i have pictures but is he a good show prospect? these pictures are when i first got him, but he filled out and got a little longer.




























and another question is what is the best way to make my goat stronger. one of my friends says that to tie a tire to him and let him pull it, which would make his back legs better. do yall have any suggestions?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

running, like sprinting will build muscle, also jumping on toys...i know my buck Rush loves this and will run around and jump on and off the spools for hours. 
you can also feed him so he'll have to stretch..like putting it up higher and he has to step on a cinder block or something


----------

